# Sooty and Sweep - 2 years old in March.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sooty and Sweep - 2 years old in March. 
These beautiful boys have come back to us because sadly their owner was very allergic to them.
They have been housecats so will need introducing to the garden gradually.
They are neutered, microchipped and have had their 1st vaccinations and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Sooty and Sweep - 2 years old in March.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

They really are beautiful


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> possible home found


thats soo great
i wish i could take them, they r very beautiful but 1. i live in aus and 2. im not allowed

i hope that 'possible' home will be made final


----------

